# The Confusing Verdict in the Barry Bonds Steroids-Perjury Trial



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The Confusing Verdict in the Barry Bonds Steroids-Perjury Trial By Millard Baker A federal jury found Barry Bonds guilty of a single count of obstruction of justice but was unable to reach a decision on three other charges facing the former baseball slugger in the case of the United States of America v. Barry Lamar [...]

*Read More...*


----------

